# $1550 for a used 85L f1.2 II



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2013)

I saw a post on CL - 85L f1.2 II selling for $1775.

*Condition according to seller:*
1. Like new in term of funtionality and cosmetic. ( I did saw the pictures from seller, the lens looks new)
2. No dust, B&W filter is included
3. Date code UA(2012)
4. Comes with everything box, foams, etc....original receipt from best buy. Warranty is just expired
5. Reason for selling: seller wants 50L. 85L is little to tight. 

I spoke to seller over the phone and we agreed @ $1550 cash. 

Question: Would you go for it if all conditions above are true?


----------



## abrama94 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Get it. It's a great price.*

I got a 2 month old lens 3 years ago for 1800. Especially if they are including the filter.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Jun 6, 2013)

I've seen a non-functional 85mm L sell for at least $1000. I'm not sure if the particular lens could be repaired, but the lens parts alone seem to hold their value.

But this sounds like a good deal. Inspect and test it thoroughly before handing over the cash.


----------



## bseitz234 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I saw a post on CL - 85L f1.2 II selling for $1775.
> 
> *Condition according to seller:*
> 1. Like new in term of funtionality and cosmetic. ( I did saw the pictures from seller, the lens looks new)
> ...



If the above conditions were true, as well as #6 below, then yes, I would go for it. For a meet-in-person transaction, where you have a chance to inspect the lens using your camera body, seems like someone who simply didn't realize how well the lens holds its value.

6. I had $1550 extra cash available for a lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2013)

Ebay prices for a excellent lens range from $1325 to $1656, so the price is right in the middle of the range. Dealers, of course, tend to sell for a little more.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14554.0


----------



## TC1006 (Jun 6, 2013)

How do you determine the year the Lens was manufactured? Is it VIA the serial #?

Thanks


----------



## agierke (Jun 6, 2013)

there is a code stamped on the mount of canon lenses that will give you the date of manufacture.

use this site to decipher the code:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2013)

TC1006 said:


> How do you determine the year the Lens was manufactured? Is it VIA the serial #?
> 
> Thanks



http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/date-codes.htm


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2013)

TC1006 said:


> How do you determine the year the Lens was manufactured? Is it VIA the serial #?
> 
> Thanks


It depends. Canon stopped putting date codes on some lenses, and lenses that have been repaired often lose their date code in the process.
If a lens has no date code, you can determine approximate date of manufacture from the serial number.
For lenses made after 2008 which do not have a date code, this chart of serial numbers might help.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx

For Example, This Spring, I bought a new 24-70mmL that my dealer ordered from Canon and delivered directly to me with a serial number beginning with 95. That puts its manufacturing date in October 2012, 6 months before Canon shipped it from their warehouse. If it had been in dealer inventory, it could have very well been a few months older. When buying a used lens, the manufacturing date is often quite a bit before it was sold, but I have bought them that were only 3 months old.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd go for it. ask for a copy of the original receipt just incase it was stolen. most people who buy high end camera gear will save the receipt for warranty purposes or more likely, we bought it online and still have the receipt.

I'd meet at a bank and withdraw the money there so he knows the bills aren't faked and the rest it out outside if the bank. vi doubt the bank would be ok with you taking photos in the bank. 

I haven't heard of problems with the 85 the way you might about the 50mm f1.4.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2013)

I would presume that someone with the original box probably didn't steal it. I assume most camera gear isn't stored in the box at home... so the their would have to go find where the box was stored and then get the lens...


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes. I'd ask for the receipt anyway with name/address blacked out, etc. If it just expired, Canon might give you a break anyway if you find something immediately.


----------



## migmar1024 (Jun 6, 2013)

$1,550 is a decent price for a used 85L. Another option is to buy from the Canon direct refurb store: http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_275771_-1

They have refurbed 85L's for $1,759 - $125 for the sale they are running...making your grand total $1,634. The advantage of going with the Canon refurb is you get a 90-day warranty and the peace of mind you are getting a like new piece of glass.

You can also get free shipping with this coupon code: DAD613


----------



## Zv (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd say go for it. Sounds like the seller is looking to for a quick sale hence the discount. I've sold three lenses, all for much cheaper than I prob could get if I was patient. 

However, as everyone here says - please take due care and test the lens. Take a friend with you too. That's a lot of money, you'll want some kinda security. I get nervous with anything more than $20 in my pocket but hey am paranoid! 

Oh man it's sounding more and more like a drug deal going down than a lens purchase!


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 6, 2013)

Zv said:


> Oh man it's sounding more and more like a drug deal going down than a lens purchase!



LOL! Couldn't agree more. L-disease is progress nicely in this patient!


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Keh.com and B&H Used have become the only used lens sources for me. Accurate ratings, excellent return policies and no chance of being jacked or jacked around.

http://www.keh.com/Camera/format-35mm/system-Canon-EOS/category-Fixed-Focal-Length-Lenses?s=1&bcode=CE&ccode=6&cc=81079&r=WG&f


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 6, 2013)

I have purchased 10-15 used Canon lenses of CL and search on a regular basis, and I've purchased an 85L II of CL, I paid $1750 and thought that was a good deal. If it's in good condition $1550 is a great deal, go for it, you'll be able to get at least that out of it even in a couple years if you take care of it.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Jun 6, 2013)

If the conditions are all true then I would go for it. I actually bought an 85mm 1.2 II from CL with a B+W filter for $1600 about a month and a half ago. Just bring you camera, test the lens out, and make sure it functions as it should. By the way I thought you had tried the lens out a returned it? It is an amazing lens and I love it.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2013)

migmar1024 said:


> $1,550 is a decent price for a used 85L. Another option is to buy from the Canon direct refurb store: http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_275771_-1
> 
> They have refurbed 85L's for $1,759 - $125 for the sale they are running...making your grand total $1,634. The advantage of going with the Canon refurb is you get a 90-day warranty and the peace of mind you are getting a like new piece of glass.
> 
> You can also get free shipping with this coupon code: DAD613



tax I'd a killer, but I do agree they have the best prices on used. and the condition is quite often flawless.


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Get used to paying taxes on all internet purchases starting very soon.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I saw a post on CL - 85L f1.2 II selling for $1775.
> 
> *Condition according to seller:*
> 1. Like new in term of funtionality and cosmetic. ( I did saw the pictures from seller, the lens looks new)
> ...



Thanks guys...I'll inspect and test out this lens this weekend. I'll keep everyone updated. Hope everything will go smoothly.

Another question: How do you identify refurb lens?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a post on CL - 85L f1.2 II selling for $1775.
> ...



Not really a good way if the guy is clever, but refurbs come in a different box -- not the typical retail box that you are used to. The refurb box is mostly white and doesn't have the typical product markings on it (i.e. generic). You can also look for the warranty card -- new will be the 1 year that you're used to; refurbs have a piece of paper that detail the 90 days.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Thanks Random Orbits for GREAT info.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a post on CL - 85L f1.2 II selling for $1775.
> ...



Canon says they put a little hole next to the serial number, but I think that is only for bodies. Every time I have bought a refurb lens, it comes in a white box with molded foam padding on the inside (and we are talking about 10 lenses give or take). So if he has the original retail box, it is likely it isn't a refurb.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey... one quick caveat. I sell stuff on Craig'slist all the time. And while I will occasionally set aside something for a customer, I prefer to sell at my price ASAP. I had a buyer who I chit chat with and he had a used 7D for $750 and he decided on it... and the following day someone made the seller and offer of $850 for the 7D (with 20K actuations) and he took the deal. 

So if you really want it and that's a price you are comfortable with, then you might want to try and set something up for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 7, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Another question: How do you identify refurb lens?
> ...



Thanks jdramirez


----------



## CANONisOK (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd recommend going with the canon refurb if it is an option. I've lucked out and found what I considered to be great deals on L glass during their big promotions (20% off). 

I just double checked my order confirmation for the 85L I purchased this past February. Including tax, I paid a total of $1523.47 for my 85L. It is the fifth refurb L lens I've bought from Canon (can't resist when they have a 20% discount).

Every one I've purchased has a very small oval groove cut on the face of the flange with red color inside the indentation. And very one of the lenses has functioned perfectly and never had so much as a scratch on the exterior or glass.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 7, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> I'd recommend going with the canon refurb if it is an option. I've lucked out and found what I considered to be great deals on L glass during their big promotions (20% off).
> 
> I just double checked my order confirmation for the 85L I purchased this past February. Including tax, I paid a total of $1523.47 for my 85L. It is the fifth refurb L lens I've bought from Canon (can't resist when they have a 20% discount).
> 
> Every one I've purchased has a very small oval groove cut on the face of the flange with red color inside the indentation. And very one of the lenses has functioned perfectly and never had so much as a scratch on the exterior or glass.



Can you take a picture of that... evidently I don't know what a flange is.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jun 7, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Can you take a picture of that... evidently I don't know what a flange is.



Let's see if this works. I'm out of town and don't have a computer but i will try to upload one from the ipad.

[Oh good, I see it went through. Attached pic is from 135L b/c I didn't bring 85L on trip. But groove is the same.]


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess I never noticed that before. But my 100mm f/2.8L IS macro has a red dot just like that. Good to know.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 7, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Hey... one quick caveat. I sell stuff on Craig'slist all the time. And while I will occasionally set aside something for a customer, I prefer to sell at my price ASAP. I had a buyer who I chit chat with and he had a used 7D for $750 and he decided on it... and the following day someone made the seller and offer of $850 for the 7D (with 20K actuations) and he took the deal.
> 
> So if you really want it and that's a price you are comfortable with, then you might want to try and set something up for tomorrow afternoon.



Well...the add was posted on CL for more than 2 weeks now. We both couldn't meet until saturday morning.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 7, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Can you take a picture of that... evidently I don't know what a flange is.
> ...



Thanks CANONisOK


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 9, 2013)

So did you get shived? Have you heard the words, "Bring out the gimp." in the past 24 hours? Come on... inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 9, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> So did you get shived? Have you heard the words, "Bring out the gimp." in the past 24 hours? Come on... inquiring minds want to know...



Got it...I just want to thanks everyone for all the tips on how to identify refurb lens 

1. Best Buy receipt is included
2. Serial number on the lens does match with the retial box and blank warranty card(looks just like regular card)
3. No red mark
4. Cosmetic looks just like new
5. It focus just like the copy I rented few weeks back. I didn't see focus shift from f1.2 t f2.8

One tiny problem, the lens has one tiny dust speck inside(rear end) . The seller didn't even see it until I pointed it out. He seems to be very honest though. Bottom line is I walked away with this 85L II for $1525(another $25 discounted due to a tiny dust speck). 

Below is one of the pics I took inside starbuck @ f1.2. This is JPEG file, straight out from camera. no pp. Re-size only.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > So did you get shived? Have you heard the words, "Bring out the gimp." in the past 24 hours? Come on... inquiring minds want to know...
> ...



The 85L II seems to be sharper then my 135L.
* 1st photo is 85L @ f1.2
* 2nd photo is 135L @ f2
These are JPEG files, straight out from camera. no pp, only resize. With 85L, I took few steps forward to get 135mm view for comparison.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



Here are few more. JPEG, straight out camera, no PP. No time for PP raw yet. I'm going to sleep now. It's 12mid night in California.

http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/T3su9U5p/1/6099400


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 9, 2013)

Very nice. That is a pretty bokeh... and I guess I will have to break it to the wife that I am not done with buying lenses... she'll be mad at you.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 9, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Very nice. That is a pretty bokeh... and I guess I will have to break it to the wife that I am not done with buying lenses... she'll be mad at you.



Go for it...I'll take a blame. ;D

For now, I'm good with lenses. I'm going to add another FF body some time this year. Not sure which model yet - 1D X, 5D III or just simple 6D to save money for L lenses.

The new 200-400 and 400mm f2.8 IS II are next on my dream list. I will have to pick one ....


----------

